# hp touchpad you tube hd



## ghostspooky (Dec 22, 2011)

search hd videos wont work youst click on the hd on the left and you can see it not on hd but it works for me till a a fix comes out


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

no shit


----------



## Sepharite (Oct 13, 2011)

Onto the subject of Youtube, is there anyway to default play SD instead of having to press HD every video? It's not a big deal, but I've looked into the settings and couldn't find an option.


----------



## leftovermagic (Sep 13, 2011)

This is a well known issue. Please read the basic posts before 'reporting bugs'

Sent from my touchpad via tapatalk


----------



## Joser24 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hope this forum doesn't turn into an xda forum. Please. Don't!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## iBen95111 (Nov 24, 2011)

Tap the HD with the blue bar under it and it'll turn off.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

ghostspooky said:


> search hd videos wont work youst click on the hd on the left and you can see it not on hd but it works for me till a a fix comes out


Not to be a jerk, but that's listed in the OP of the release thread. If someone can't be bothered to read it before flashing the rom that's their own problem...right? Does it really need a thread?

C'mon man! ;-)

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

oh lawd!!! u r right! Youtube works on SD!


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

youtube sd is fine but i noticed other flash videos are jumpy. maybe it has to do with hardware acceleration, but there are no settings in a regular flash player


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

Joser24 said:


> Hope this forum doesn't turn into an xda forum. Please. Don't!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


all forums have their trolls.


----------



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow just wow!!! Mod please close this thread since obviously the OP did not read the 0.5 alpha release thread.


----------

